# Knappstein Abbey Beer?



## kevo (18/12/10)

Howdy everyone,

Was having a New Norcia Ale at a bbq last night and a friend asked if I'd seen the Knappstein Abbey beer??

I hadn't and can't find anything about it - is it around or did he imagine it??

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Bizier (19/12/10)

I am just guessing, but I reckon your friend had the wires crossed and was thinking of the Malt Shovel creation you were already drinking.


----------



## kevo (19/12/10)

I was thinking that, but that I was already drinking the New Norcia made me ask here...

Anyways...would probably just taste like passionfruit anyway...

Kev


----------



## The Giant (19/12/10)

There is a beer called Knappstein that is my favourite beer of all time, not sure about the Abbey part

The Knapstein I know of is made from Clare Valley wineries i think? The guy got sick of making wine and had a crack at beer.
Nice colour, has a pasionfruit kind of taste to it.

Not cheap though, Dan Murphys and First choice sell it. About $18 for a 4 pack of 330ml bottles i think
You can get a carton for $70ish but for some stupid reason a carton is deemed to be only 16 bottles, not 24.


----------



## Muggus (19/12/10)

The Giant said:


> Not cheap though, Dan Murphys and First choice sell it. About $18 for a 4 pack of 330ml bottles i think
> You can get a carton for $70ish but for some stupid reason a carton is deemed to be only 16 bottles, not 24.


Starting to become all of the rage with craft beers these days. 
It's an attempt to adhere to the craft beer mantra "Drink less, drink better", I think.


----------



## haysie (19/12/10)

Cleanskins?
What a rip off that the Knappstein is, good drop but not worth the $


----------



## bignath (19/12/10)

haysie said:


> Cleanskins?
> What a rip off that the Knappstein is, good drop but not worth the $




Not when you can get damn close with this recipe:

4 or 4.5kg Pils Malt
Nelson Sauvin to around 30 IBU's

I mash it at 66 for 60mins

hops at 60, 30, and flameout with chiller

or 30,15 and flameout with no chill. dry hop day 7 of primary ferment.

US05 at 18 for 10 days, secondary at 6 for a week.

It's not a clone by any stretch, but it will get you pretty close...

EDIT: Cost for recipe (i am cracking my own grain from a bulk sack) is around $15 for two boxes of it. $9 grain bill, $4 yeast, couple of bucks worth of hops.


----------



## j1gsaw (19/12/10)

Knappstein is easy to make i found.
4.5kg pils
500g wheat
300g carapils

Nelson Sav hops....
swiss lager yeast.
I lagered for about a month, tasted pretty spot on.

Certainly not worth the money they charge though.


----------



## The Giant (19/12/10)

Is there anyway I could make close to it using kit cans? I'm only up to brew no 6 and still using the cans of goo


----------



## Muggus (19/12/10)

The Giant said:


> Is there anyway I could make close to it using kit cans? I'm only up to brew no 6 and still using the cans of goo


You could probably pull if off doing Kit and Kilo.
However you would need to boil up some of the malt with hops.
If you used quite a bland lager kit as your base, and boil up a tin of Light Malt extract with the hops Big Nath suggested (except for the 60 minute addition), and fermented it cool with a good clean lager yeast, or US-05...you should get pretty close.


----------



## thanme (19/12/10)

Knappstein Reserve and the New Norcia Abbey Ale are both the brain children of Chuck Hahn. Maybe that's where the mix up happened?


----------



## winkle (19/12/10)

j1gsaw said:


> Knappstein is easy to make i found.
> 4.5kg pils
> 500g wheat
> 300g carapils
> ...



Keep a few bottles if ya got them, I've promised to visit the cousins early new year B)


----------



## jayse (20/12/10)

Worth noting new norcia abbey ale and knappstein are both owned by lion nathan, it could be a possibiity that norcia is brewed at knappstein.
Knappstein when they advertised for a new brewer several years ago on the lion nathan website they mentioned an intention for some malt shovel beer to be brewed there, no idea if that went ahead of not but there is certainly a link between the two.


----------



## j1gsaw (20/12/10)

winkle said:


> Keep a few bottles if ya got them, I've promised to visit the cousins early new year B)




There loooong gone mate lol, I should do up another batch soon. I think Ross tried one of mine a fair while ago, seemed to get the seal of approval.


----------



## robbo5253 (20/12/10)

Last time I was at knappstein and did the tour, they were flat out trying to keep up on their own beer let alone someone elses.
I tried it straight out of the fermenter before filtration ( actually preferred it more than the finished product).
Still really enjoy the finished product, but amazing how different it is.
There is also a second hop, but he wouldnt tell me what it was!

Cheers
Robbo


----------



## kevo (6/1/11)

jayse said:


> Worth noting new norcia abbey ale and knappstein are both owned by lion nathan, it could be a possibiity that norcia is brewed at knappstein.
> Knappstein when they advertised for a new brewer several years ago on the lion nathan website they mentioned an intention for some malt shovel beer to be brewed there, no idea if that went ahead of not but there is certainly a link between the two.



Thats the only link I can find between the two as well.

Anyway - have seen the guy again since and he insists its a Knappstein Abbey - so I asked him to grab me a six pack next time he sees it.

Will report back. 

Probably with a six pack of New Norcia.  

Kev


----------

